# 2 MP Toronto Contact Info?



## Silverfire (24 Apr 2011)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone knew the contact information for  2 MP in Toronto at Denison Armoury. A phone number or an email address of a recruiter would be extremely helpful.  

I searched the boards already but couldn't find anything. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dissident (26 Apr 2011)

The POC for the MPPl in T.O. is Sgt  Don Richard ph#416-633-6200 x2991

(Thanks Poppa)


----------



## ChrisFreddy (30 Nov 2015)

Hey there I was just wondering, can anyone provide me with the contact information of 2 MP regiment? 
Thanks a lot, your help is appreciated 
-C


----------

